# limited registration



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

On my side, limited registration is I get his papers when he gets snipped (next week!). Don't you need the papers to even enter them? Can you show fixed dogs besides just training the handler?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

In Canada, limited registration just means you can't register puppies produced by that dog. It is hoped by the breeder that the dog will not ever be bred, but there are those who will breed anyway...those dreaded backyard breeders and puppy mills! The breeder of the dog may add in their own contract, such as requiring the dog to be spayed or neutered by a certain age. But the breeder cannot withhold registration papers pending neutering.
I believe you can show AKC with a limited registration, just can't breed the dog. Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone!
If you register your dog with UKC you can show it, and UKC has altered classes as well. Go to the UKC website to find out that info.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> In Canada, limited registration just means you can't register puppies produced by that dog. It is hoped by the breeder that the dog will not ever be bred, but there are those who will breed anyway...those dreaded backyard breeders and puppy mills! The breeder of the dog may add in their own contract, such as requiring the dog to be spayed or neutered by a certain age. But the breeder cannot withhold registration papers pending neutering.
> I believe you can show AKC with a limited registration, just can't breed the dog. Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone!
> If you register your dog with UKC you can show it, and UKC has altered classes as well. Go to the UKC website to find out that info.


I believe that is what limited AKC reg. means in the US too. And then there is the spay/neuter contract.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

You must have full AKC registration to show in AKC conformation. The dog/bitch must be intact to show in conformation (for boys they count the parts, LOL). You can show in AKC performance events (obedience, tracking, etc.) with limited reg, ILP, PAL, etc.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I've just looked up CKC limited registration and I was wrong...the dog cannot be shown in breed competitions. So it's the same rules as AKC limited registration. Sorry about that...I've learnt something new!


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Dose anyone know if you can participate in AKC aglilty, obedience, herding. and other thing if your dog is fix?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Paula rene said:


> Dose anyone know if you can participate in AKC aglilty, obedience, herding. and other thing if your dog is fix?


Yes, absolutely! Many/most performance dogs are fixed. For one thing, some performance events don't allow bitches in season to participate (e.g., Obedience). And even if they can, my friend has an intact bitch who just falls apart performance-wise when she is in season or near. 

Cbrand and Lori may be able to tell you more about doing performance events with intact bitches.


----------

